# Golftown Lost My Clubs?



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

I took my 983k in to get an aldila vs proto shaft installed and get my scotty putter, cleveland and titlest wedges re-gripped. I was told that they would be done this thursday but call sooner and they may be done...so I called yesterday and they say that they cant find them. My friend was up in Whitby today so I gave him my ticket that they gave me with my order # on it and so he gave that to them and the came back and said that they cant find the clubs anywhere...they looked again for 30 mins and still nothing. I called a few hours ago and the guy there said that he will look for them and call me back in a few mins...3 hours later I call back and the same guy says that he hasnt had time to look for them. Iam starting to get upset at this point. What do you guys think will happen if they are actually never to be found? give me cash or replace the clubs? I added up what I paid for the 4 clubs and shaft and its just under $1700...and the thing is that I dont really want what the replacements would be, I want my stuff back.


Steve


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Get a Lawyer.... the last thing Golftown wants is bad publicity.


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe you remember the Mr. Bill routine on Saturday Night Live.

OH NOOOOOOOO.

anyway tis a bummer.Start up with store manager quietly and give room to make it right with you and for your aggravation. A good poker player does not reveal his strength until he has to. If you into negotiations have firmly in mind the minimum you want butlet them make the initial offer. If PR is important they may surprise you. With the claim ticket you are in position of legal strength so calmness on your part may benefit you.

best of luck

let us know results please


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If they cant find your clubs, then its down to them to supply you with exactly what you wanted in the first place at their cost.

Does your receipt detail what clubs you left and what was needed to happen to them?


----------



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

What I have is just a slip with a number on it that was attatched to the bottom of the work order sheet, no description of clubs or anything on it just the #. Iam really hoping that they are misplaced and have been overlooked...all 3 times that they have looked. The thing is that I dont really want like a 905 in return if they are lost, unless they go out and buy the same shaft that I was going to have installed in the 1st place (which they dont sell at golftown), and my putter has sentimental value to me, it was a gift from my dad who isnt around anymore, so a new scotty or whatever means nothing to me. Ill find out Thursday morning what is going on and post what happened.

Steve


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Again you are in strong position as golfing companions hopefully can verify your bag. They have no point of reference unless a work order was done listing all the clubs. It sounds like you are going through the process of value, retail and sentimental. If not found, which i hope they are, you need to calmly explain your position and let them know you are reseasonable but intend to get that retail value and some compensation for sentimental value. Being calm is really hard to do when sentimental valued items are lost but in this type of negotiation venting to the person who is in charge of the $ will get you less $. You may in the short term feel better but....If it goes to lawyers you will win but typicallly here in US the Lawyers gets 33% of settlement plus expenses. Its better in your pocket than the lawyer's. I lost my dad 3 years ago and I feel for you. Deals can be cut but it takes both sides to waltz.

Again my sympathies and best of luck,


----------



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

I went into GT today and handed them the slip with my work order # on it and 15 mins later they said they are at the back but needed to be gripped...he said that they would be done by 5pm (I was there at 9am), I said Im not from the area so I need them now, so he did them right then and there. I am very relieved that they were there and didnt bother getting angry that they said that they were lost, just happy that they were there!!

Steve


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad to see you got your clubs back! I was wondering whether they stole them..


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Your quite lucky...but you should've straightened them out...it might happen again.


----------

